
Windows Phone 8 review: Microsoft lays a foundation for success - Cbasedlifeform
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/11/windows-phone-8-review-microsoft-lays-a-foundation-for-success/
======
Cbasedlifeform
I confess I just do not understand those tiles. I don't want to put my phone
down on a desk or restaurant table (well I don't do the latter much anyway)
and have other people observe photos and social media feeds. And my current
iOS device allows for many more available options from the home screen with
the small icons. But horses for courses I guess.

~~~
steverb
It's not so other people can see them, your phone will probably be at lock
screen when you put it down anyway. It enables you to quickly glance at your
phone and see the crap you care about.

From the home screen tiles I can instantly see if I've missed any calls, any
unread emails, status updates on twitter/facebook, chat messages and text
messages. Without scrolling, or tapping.

A scroll down the screen gives me other less useful stuff, like whether or not
I need my umbrella today and if there is a wreck on my normal commute route.

Each to their own.

~~~
Cbasedlifeform
Fair enough. I'm not too involved in social media (wrong generation :) apart
from twitter, and don't feel the need for such live updates but amny perhaps
do. I'd rather make a conscious effort to check info feeds e.g email rather
than be distracted. It is alreadybad enough at meals for instance when people
are constantly checking their mobile.

